# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  6 ✤ thiết ✲ bị ❧ Apple ✪ bạn ✚ tuyệt ๑ đối ۞ không ۞ nên ۞ mua ۩ năm ๑ 2018

## dinhduan911

6 ✲ thiết ✚ bị ✚ Apple ۞ bạn ✣ tuyệt ۩ đối ✲ không ❧ nên ➹ mua ✦ năm ۩ 2018 xem thêm: sửa máy tính tại nhà quận 9 Chất Lượng
iPhone SE۞ iPad mini hay MacBook Air là những thiết bị đã lỗi thời✚ Bạn nên cân nhắc kỹ lưỡng khi quyết định mua những sản phẩm này➹
6 thiet bi Apple ban tuyet doi khong nen mua nam 2018 hinh anh 1
iPhone SE๑ iPhone SE có màn nâng cấp dung lượng lưu trữ hồi tháng 3 nhưng đáng buồn là các nhà bán lẻ tại Việt Nam không quan tâm đến sản phẩm này❣ Hiện tại➹ iPhone SE cũng đã dừng bán dưới dạng hàng chính hãng✥ Bạn chỉ có thể mua nó ở các cửa hàng xách tay۩ chủ yếu là máy qua sử dụng và máy khóa mạng✥ iPhone SE vẫn là chiếc máy có cấu hình mạnh trong tầm giá nhưng tốt nhất bạn nên đợi một chiếc iPhone SE 2❥ có thể ra mắt trong năm nay๑
6 thiet bi Apple ban tuyet doi khong nen mua nam 2018 hinh anh 2
MacBook Air✥ Từng là laptop mỏng và nhẹ nhất của Apple nhưng danh hiệu này đã bị thay thế bởi MacBook 12 inch✦ Air không có nâng cấp đáng kể từ năm 2015 và tin đồn nó bị khai tử vẫn luôn hiện hữu❈ MacBook 12 inch vừa gọn๑ mỏng hơn۞ lại có màn hình Retina trong khi nếu muốn một sản phẩm mạnh mẽ hơn✚ MacBook Pro là lựa chọn sáng giá✪
6 thiet bi Apple ban tuyet doi khong nen mua nam 2018 hinh anh 3
iPod touch۩ Giống MacBook Air✤ iPod không được nâng cấp đáng kể từ năm 2015✲ So với các thiết bị tiêu chuẩn hiện nay◕‿-  nó phần nào đã lỗi thời۩ Câu hỏi đặt ra là khi nào Apple khai tử thiết bị này bởi tất cả những việc nó làm được✲ iPhone đều có thể đáp ứng tốt❣
6 thiet bi Apple ban tuyet doi khong nen mua nam 2018 hinh anh 4
Cáp Lightning๑ Nếu iPhone❈ iPad tuyệt vời bao nhiêu thì cáp Lightning dở tệ bấy nhiêu✿ Dưới vô vàn chỉ trích của người dùng✥ Apple vẫn không chịu nâng cấp sản phẩm này❦ Có thể✚ đây là chiêu bài hút máu của Apple bởi với những sợi cáp nhanh hỏng này✚ người dùng phải liên tục bỏ tiền mua cáp mới✲ Tại Việt Nam◕‿-  những sợi cáp Lightning chính hãng có giá lên đến 500❣000 đồng❧ Bạn hoàn toàn có thể tìm mua những mẫu cáp chất lượng hơn nhiều✥ vẫn đạt chuẩn MFI (made for iPhone) từ Anker hay Energizer với giá khoảng 300۩000 đồng◕‿- 
6 thiet bi Apple ban tuyet doi khong nen mua nam 2018 hinh anh 5
iPad mini✪ Với việc iPhone có kích thước màn hình ngày càng lớn❈ sự tồn tại của iPad mini không mang nhiều ý nghĩa۞ Apple có vẻ cũng nhận ra điều này khi hãng khá lười nâng cấp iPad mini so với các mẫu màn hình lớn~.~ Hiện Apple muốn định hướng iPad như một sản phẩm thay thế laptop truyền thống✤ iPad mini rõ ràng không đáp ứng được tiêu chí này❈
6 thiet bi Apple ban tuyet doi khong nen mua nam 2018 hinh anh 6
Smart Battery Case✲ Vừa xấu❥ đắt (khoảng 3 triệu)✦ lại chỉ có dung lượng 2۩000 mAh❥ thật khó hình dung chuyện có những người sẵn sàng chi tiền cho sản phẩm này❉

----------

